# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Wisselende stoelgang

## Leonard85

Hallo, 

Ik heb al maanden las van mijn spijsvertering, pijn in mn maag, soms obstipatie, darmkrampen, etc.

Na hiervoor een aantal keer naar de dokter te zijn geweest, heb ik Fluoxetine voorgeschreven gekregen. Antidepressiva dus omdat de dokter dacht dat het door de stress komt. Dit bracht nauwelijks verbetering in de situatie. 

Nu ben ik twee weken op vakantie geweest, en tijdens mijn vakantie ben kreeg ik nogal last van een wisselende stoelgang. De ene keer moest ik echt naar de WC rennen vanwege diarree, dan ga ik opeens weer drie of vier dagen niet, krijg ik echt opgeblazen buik, en dan heb ik opeens weer een tijdje last van diarree. Ik heb ook nogal pijn in mijn onderrug, vooral tijdens het doen van een grote boodschap.

Inmiddels heb ik al ongeveer vier weken last hiervan, en de klachten blijven. 

Iemand enig idee wat ik kan doen?

----------


## dotito

> Hallo, 
> 
> Ik heb al maanden las van mijn spijsvertering, pijn in mn maag, soms obstipatie, darmkrampen, etc.
> 
> Na hiervoor een aantal keer naar de dokter te zijn geweest, heb ik Fluoxetine voorgeschreven gekregen. Antidepressiva dus omdat de dokter dacht dat het door de stress komt. Dit bracht nauwelijks verbetering in de situatie. 
> 
> Nu ben ik twee weken op vakantie geweest, en tijdens mijn vakantie ben kreeg ik nogal last van een wisselende stoelgang. De ene keer moest ik echt naar de WC rennen vanwege diarree, dan ga ik opeens weer drie of vier dagen niet, krijg ik echt opgeblazen buik, en dan heb ik opeens weer een tijdje last van diarree. Ik heb ook nogal pijn in mijn onderrug, vooral tijdens het doen van een grote boodschap.
> 
> Inmiddels heb ik al ongeveer vier weken last hiervan, en de klachten blijven. 
> ...


 leonard,

het feit dat je z'on afwisselende stoelgang hebt is,dat er stres op de darmen slaat. je kan het ook krijgen van ad vooral in het begin bij het opstarten. om dit een beetje te verhelpen kan je vezelrijke voeding eten. je moet ook zien dat je dagelijk ,1/5 liter water drinkt, en bewegen dat is ook belangrijk. als er echt geen verbetering is na een tijdje zou ik terug gaan naar de dokter. dan denk ik dat die medicatie niet goed voor jou is. maar normaal gezien moet het na een tijdje beteren. maar denk eraan stress doet heel veel met een mens.

groetjes dotito,

----------


## Katarina

inderdaad Leonard, ik treed hier bij, ik zit zelf met dat probleem en ik geraak er maar niet uit, ook niet door eten van vezelrijke voeding, mijn darmen liggen precies te slapen en geven uit zichzelf nog maar weinig impulsen. Ik heb wel in 6 maanden 2 buikoperaties gehad (maagverkleining en galverwijdering) en telkens had ik langdurig problemen door de narcose blijkbaar. Maar ik merk aan mezelf als ik me oververmoei of me moe voel of gestresseerd ben dat het probleem zich nog duidelijker stelt. Ik zou proberen een evenwicht te vinden met het nemen van een medicament die de stoelgang bevordert en niet verslavend werkt op je darmen bv Movicol, Forlax, als je 5 dagen niet kan gaan een lavementje nemen dat de darmen sowieso geleegd worden, vezelrijk eten (bv lijnzaad van bij de natuurwinkel en daarbij veel water te drinken en over het algemeen nu even niet te belastend te eten (geen vette voeding, directe suikers vermijden). Daarnaast probeer iets aan je stress te doen, in water bewegen is heel heilzaam tegen stress en darmproblemen, je kan zelfs je buik in het water wat masseren, probeer eerst in het algemeen zacht te bewegen en geen zeer sportieve prestaties neer te zetten maar blijf wel in beweging zoveel je kan door ook bvb een rustige wandeling, ook goed voor je darmen (ook fietsen) en goed voor je stress. Enfin, er zijn tal van mogelijkheden. De gouden raad is echt naar je lichaam te luisteren en je activiteit, voeding enzo erop af te stemmen. Blijf je echt met ernstige problemen zitten, zou ik wel gaan naar de huisarts of een darmspecialist. Ik wens je veel succes !

----------

